# pics of my 1 week and 3 day old 40 uk gallon tank



## dazzer1975 (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh, and one of Gomez for good measure, although strictly speaking, is'nt really :fish: related


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

tank looks nice


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Very nice and well done. Are those swordtails in there for cycling?


----------



## dazzer1975 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for compliments and comments.

flamingonhot, no, they are platties, practically the same fish though I have to admit. Looking at the bottom pic again I can see why you thought they were swordtails though, it does look remarkably like one.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Ah, kk see it's a platy from the 4th pic. I just saw that one pic (7th) and it looked like a swordtail. Ah well very nice tank still. Any chance you can get bigger pics though?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Great setup!!! Is this your first tank? 

Cute doggie too


----------



## dazzer1975 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Again,

The pics are pretty poor quality but I am using a free 2mb digital camera so beggars cant be choosers Id like to get a decent digital camera to take some good detailed pictures and close ups but after buying the tank and all the extra's I am skint again

Thanks Fishfreak for your compliments. This is'nt my first tank but I have been out of fishkeeping for a good few years (when I used to keep fish I didnt even know about cycling a tank so hopefully things are a little different now and I am doing things a whole lot better)

P.S. yeah, my dog is SEXY LOL

fish are nice to look at but you cant pick em up and tickle their tummys or stroke their heads like you can a dog can you? LOL


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

> fish are nice to look at but you cant pick em up and tickle their tummys or stroke their heads like you can a dog can you? LOL


Nope you cant :lol:


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

dazzer1975 said:


> flamingonhot, no, they are platties, practically the same fish though I have to admit.


FUN FACT-Most platies sold today are interbred with swordtails. Some strains come out without tails and are sold as platies and ones with tails are sold as swordtails, so most are literaly the same hybrid species


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

dazzer1975 said:


> fish are nice to look at but you cant pick em up and tickle their tummys or stroke their heads like you can a dog can you? LOL


what?... you cant?... whooops (puts fish back in water)


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> what?... you cant?... whooops (puts fish back in water)


LOL :chair: :roll:


----------

